# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  How do I create a clean/dark outline?

## kizor

I only got a tablet yesterday and I've never used one before that, so as you can imagine the only thing I bothered with was MS Paint but now I'm trying to use Art Programs and I'm having problems.

I draw an image but it doesn't matter what I do it looks sketchy.

For example this is a crappy 5 minute sketch I did, using one layer, so I should then select a second layer to properly outline, like a final outline...

http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/6029/monkod3.jpg

Now, no matter what tool I seem to select I can't seem to get a marker outline effect. For instance in this youtube clip someone does an outline and it looks really clear, dark.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=r5cmNwgJ91w


Now my tablet is pressure sensitive so I'm sure if that's what causing it or whether I just haven't selected the correct tool.

I also had the same problem with Open Canvas but...well I'm trying to learn GIMP since I was sort of planning to move over to Linux soon anyway.

Any advice?

----------


## avik

I don't have a tablet, so this is my best attempt at helping you.  You'll want to use the Paintbrush.  Under its settings, expand the Pressure Sensitivity section and uncheck all the boxes.

Try that and see what the effect is.

----------


## kizor

Thanks, that worked!

No, false alarm, it still seems pressure sensitive and I can't seem to get the paint brush thin enough, after watching the vid again they seem to be using draw in ink mode, but I still can't seem to get the settings correct  :Sad: 


Yeah, sorted it now, I think, sort of!

----------


## zeronet

An anime drawing woah! I have a tablet too, but it doesn´t works well on Gimp, so I use Krita for all my drawings, the line with pressure on Krita is better than Gimp, Try it  :Wink: 

http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m...ots/aaargh.png

Coloured on krita too!
http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/5731/gimptands4.png

http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m...hots/krita.png

----------


## ghevan

krita is nice for lineart, use it for making your inkiings, then move to gimp to paint. kritta is awfull to paint with, brushes are not very customizable yet.

BUt if you plan to do simple coloring, try inkscape instead, lineart and "flat" coloring are very easily done. You can do more than simple in inkscape, but maybe thinking vectors isn't your thing (mine isn't yet = \)


ON the gimp, to get "better" lines, uncheck size and check hardness, on thiner lines it worksbest to give the illusion it gets thin than the actaull size algorithm (it changes on a relation of 1, in the gimp, so a 5sizepix only gives you 5 leves of pressure = crapy lines)

At least that's my gimp 2.2.16

----------


## jdaybrest

also, if you plan to do a color background i've found that using the pressure sensitivity setting of "color" with no other settings on it can simulate really cool "anime paint" style backgrounds where as it appears as if it was made using a traditional medium such as watercolor and/or oils/acrylics. here's an ill i did using nothing but gimp and a wacom  it's not very good but i did it for a contest at www.fredart.com/forums.

also do a google search for "gimp brush downloads" and get a hold of all the cool packages you can find, using all the pressure sensitivities with many of them (including "size") can really and dramatic and insurmountable flare to your illustrations.

*edit* my picture didn't show, sorry here it is

----------


## kizor

Thanks for all the help.

I did some drawing for a friend but he says they are too small, but the image is fine. 

Can I enlarge the image and then recolor so it isn't a pixel mess? The design itself is quite simple and there isn't a lot of color so it won't lose anything from being enlarged.

I also have photoshop, but I've been using GIMP mainly, how do I go about this?

*EDIT

Sorted it now, never mind*

----------

